# Dead Sea Mud Soap



## Hazel (Jul 30, 2013)

Mustafa - I couldn’t find a lot written on DSM soap and how to make them. I did  see several people recommended 1 T – 2 T per pound of oil. But other  than that, nothing else which was informative. Maybe someone else can  contribute to this topic.   If I find more, I'll add it to this topic.

I don't know if you'll find this discussion helpful. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=1272

 I did find "Dead Sea Mud Eczema Soap Experiment" by sweetsudsations on youtube. The picture is kind of fuzzy but she gives some good tips. Also, she wrote a tutorial and it’s posted in the “About” section. Personally, I wouldn’t use the recipe she used because I find 30% CO too drying but you may not. Don’t forget to read the comments. I saw a couple I thought were interesting. Also, you might want to check for more videos about DSM soap on youtube.

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FhuTrxb2k4[/ame]


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jul 30, 2013)

I add the mud at 1 tbs ppo into the oils.


----------



## robtr31 (Jul 30, 2013)

here some reading martial on dead sea mud, hot this helps


http://www.google.com/custom?domain...:B47B10;GFNT:063E3F;GIMP:063E3F;FORID:1&hl=en


----------



## Barbara AL (Jul 31, 2013)

I also add 1 tablespoon of Dead Sea Mud  per lb of oils along with 1 teaspoon of kelp for my soap.


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 31, 2013)

About what I add too. I warm the oils, then drop the mud in there - SB it good and stir it  one last time before adding in the lye solution. SB to trace - all done! Bars come out all nice and smooth - and hard! Label as "facial soap" and watch them fly off the shelves, lol.


----------



## savonierre (Jul 31, 2013)

I do as the poster above me does.


----------



## kazmi (Aug 1, 2013)

I read some of the comments too and thought the one about not using metal (SB) with the mud interesting.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (May 22, 2014)

I know this post is almost a year old, but I was wondering if I could get some tips on which oils to use with the mud? My mom suffers from psoriasis and is asking me to try making her a bar, but I'm not sure where to start. I've read quite a few recipes that say to only use soft oils since the mud hardens the bar dramatically, but one of my mom's favorite bars (cleopatra's choice - adovia) lists 80% palm and 20% pkf.. so I'm quite confused.


----------



## seven (May 22, 2014)

you can use any recipe you like. mine is usually high in hard oils, and it's fine. i didn't notice anything dramatic with the batter as i was making the soap. i also reduced water (2:1).
what kind of mud are you using? i'm using the wet one, and i mix it with water first to dissolve. last time i made it, i used 2 heaps tsp for a 650 gr batch. 

if your mom like adovia, then perhaps you can try to recreate it yourself. ingredients are pretty simple, like you said, 80% palm, 20% pkf. the rest are water, lye, dsm, and fragrance of your choice. the real adovia also has some other ingredients, but i think you can scratch that.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (May 22, 2014)

I'm thinking I'll just stick with what they did then 
I'm not sure which kind of mud to use, my mom has actually already bought it and is bringing it with her the next time she visits. I guess I should ask her!
This will be my first cp experience with any salt or mud.. it should be interesting!!


----------



## seven (May 23, 2014)

powdered or wet muds are essentially the same. you still need to dissolve it in water first. you can either dump your mud mixture to the oils before lye, or at trace. i like to do the earlier, coz then i can sb it till the mud is nicely incorporated with the oils.

i love making dsm soaps


----------



## Ellacho (May 23, 2014)

I also add 1 T of Dead Sea Mud per lb of oils.

 Once I added the Dead Sea salt in my Dead Sea Mud soap - A bad idea!!! Soap crumbled like cottage cheese in a couple weeks! Never adding dead sea salt in my soap!


----------



## CraftyRedhead (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, hopefully it'll turn out!


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Sep 23, 2014)

Are sea clay and sea mud the same?


----------

